# Salivary Duct blockage...anyone with home remedies?



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

DH (who never gets sick) stayed home from work today and went to the doctor's because the side of his face swelled up yesterday afternoon. The doctor gave him some antibiotics and said 'to call them back on Tuesday' if things don't change and they can try to remove the salivary blockage/stone.

Anyone have any home remedies of how to release the blockage? Now that the blockage has been in place for about a day now DH is really in some pain. He took ibuprofen for the pain, but it really didn't do much.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

My uncle had that problem.
Doc told him to get some coffee (or other hot drink) as hot as he could, and hold it over the area... he did, felt a pop as the blockage/stone came out and has been okay since.

Anige


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

WIHH beat me to it! We've had patients in the hospital with this (along with their other medical problems), and lemon juice was the recommendation from the docs. Lots of sour stuff to get those salivary glands working again. Blech~but it works!


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

OWWWW! My face hurts just thinking about lemon juice! I had a salivary duct stone some years ago, and it was excruciatingly painful every time I put something in my mouth. It eventually worked its way out on its own.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

lemon sour candies anything that gets mouth watering


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

Ouch! I had that once. ouch, ouch, ouch!
Find a pic online or in a book (Greys anatomy) of where the salivary glands are and where they release into your mouth. Then you use your fingers to massage, one inside your mouth and one out. You massage away from the gland, toward your lips.
I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

How awesome! Thank you to everyone! I forgot to mention that 'the other half of the perscription' was for sour candy. Thanks everyone ~ I will tell DH he *HAS* to eat it.


----------

